
Understanding the Expanding Benefits of Marketing with Video - debble
https://medium.com/@cyrus123cio/understanding-the-expanding-benefits-of-marketing-with-video-f99dfba5e6d2#.a7u9e02sn
======
rick4470
Link is broken for the white paper.

